# Sailors moving from Cali to LIS, need new boat friends!



## ScallywagSailor (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all! 

I'm Victoria. So happy to stop lurking and really join the community! I'm here to meet fellow sailors and get advice for the Long Island Sound Area. More specific posts to follow.

About two years ago, my now-husband and I bought a gorgeous 1974 Islander 37 -- The Scallywag. We docked in Ventura, CA and lived off of it for four days a week while learning how to sail it. (We got engaged on it along the way.) We have our basic skills down but had to relocate to NYC for work, and are set to bring it over since it looks like we'll be here for the long haul and we love this boat like our child. 

So, now we're looking to plug into a new boating community and have lots of questions about East Coast sailing, and would love some boater friends on this coast!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome. Ask away. I started my maritime life at the western end of LIS and have been in RI for the last 20 years. Most of my early life experience in LIS may not be all that applicable anymore. but I'll give it a crack.

Where will you be living and keeping the boat?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcom to SailNut ScallywagSailor!

There are a lot of SN members here from around the LI Sound area; probably more than 1 per harbor/marina. I have met quite a few myself. You should be able to get a lot of feedback about the various options you might consider for your Scallywag from SN members. 

You must love your Scallywag a lot to bring her all the way to the east coast from the left ;-). 

You picked a good time to arrive here as our winter is actually fading; believe it or not.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CalebD said:


> ...You must love your Scallywag a lot to bring her all the way to the east coast from the left ;-)......


I hope they already know what that will entail. Most first time boat shipping owners need resuscitation, after they hear the hual, prep, trucking, reassembly and launch costs.

edit: I just went out to find a rough value of their boat, because shipping is going to be a fair percentage of it. I found her for sale. Welcome to the internet Scally......

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/37180


----------



## ScallywagSailor (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey Minnewaska and CalebD,

Thanks for replying! We're aware it'll cost an arm and a leg but part of joining this community and asking questions in the New York forum (I have a separate post there) is to figure out exact pricing. We know we could do it based on West Coast pricing but East Coast seems radically different depending on where you inquire. 

And yes, that listing is for our Scallywag  Marty, the former owner, never took the listing down, which makes it convenient to show her off. Apart from the sentimental value from the fact that we got engaged and lived on the boat, and the fact that it's gorgeous, it also comes with a long line of owner families that we're now a part of. One owner, Tim Tunks, was a bit of a legend on the West Coast of Mexico, and wrote a book about the boat -- "The Best Gift Ever" on Amazon. So we're a bit attached and too young and dumb to resell and buy just any boat on this coast (at least until we have final prices to choke over.) 

We're still looking for a drop off marina with reasonable boat work and a home marina (I can't link to that post in the US Northeast forum because I'm too new a user but the title is: NY/CT/LIS Boatyard & Marina help?) so if you have any suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate them!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I will look for your other post. Need a bit more info to help. Welcome to SN. You'll love the right coast!!


----------

